# Upgraded to 10.1-RELEASE:: Can't use linux-c6



## ankscorek (Dec 18, 2014)

Dear friends

The machine was recently upgraded to 10.1-RELEASE.

However unable to install/upgrade  the linux-c6 emulator port. Along with it facing issues with ffmpeg, firefox and vlc ports also.


Any suggestions please.


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 18, 2014)

Please help yourself and provide more details (console output).


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2014)

Please post any and all errors. We can't help you if we don't now what's not working properly.


----------



## ankscorek (Dec 19, 2014)

Here are few inputs please


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD noname.noname.edu 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 22:51:51 UTC 2014     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
root@noname:/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6 # make install clean
===>  linux_base-c6-6.6_1 compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16 is not supported, please use 2.6.18, BEWARE this is highly experimental.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6
```


```
Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to multimedia@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach
the "/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg/work/ffmpeg-2.3.5/config.err" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/alsa-plugins
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
```


```
Configuring for ffmpeg-2.3.5_4,1
openssl is incompatible with the gpl and --enable-nonfree is not specified.

If you think configure made a mistake, make sure you are using the latest
version from Git.  If the latest version fails, report the problem to the
ffmpeg-user@ffmpeg.org mailing list or IRC #ffmpeg on irc.freenode.net.
Include the log file "config.log" produced by configure as this will help
solve the problem.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to multimedia@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach
the "/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg/work/ffmpeg-2.3.5/config.err" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg
```

The list of installed packages is in package.txt


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 19, 2014)

ankscorek said:


> ```
> root@noname:/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6 # make install clean
> ===> linux_base-c6-6.6_1 compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16 is not supported, please use 2.6.18, BEWARE this is highly experimental.
> *** Error code 1
> ...


The error is quite explicit: set compat.linux.osrelease to 2.6.18. You’ll find all the necessary information in /usr/ports/UPDATING. For the other errors, I don’t know if they are related.


----------



## ankscorek (Dec 20, 2014)

And I was assuming I had already set the release to 2.6.18 in sysctl.conf.


```
$ cat /etc/sysctl.conf
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.1/etc/sysctl.conf 112200 2003-03-13 18:43:50Z mux $
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#

# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
#security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
kern.module_path=/boot/kernel;/boot/modules;/usr/local/modules


vfs.usermount=1

sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18
```

Any other location I am missing where it has to be set to 2.6.18? I am getting the above errors with this entry in sysctl.conf.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 20, 2014)

Remove the sysctl word in that line.


----------



## ankscorek (Dec 20, 2014)

DutchDaemon said:


> Remove the sysctl word in that line.




```
# cat /etc/sysctl.conf 
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.1/etc/sysctl.conf 112200 2003-03-13 18:43:50Z mux $
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#

# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
#security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
kern.module_path=/boot/kernel;/boot/modules;/usr/local/modules


vfs.usermount=1


compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18
```


```
Installing linux_base-c6-6.6_1...
pkg-static: linux_base-c6-6.6_1 conflicts with linux-c6-devtools-6.6 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/sse2/libgmp.so.3
This software is based in part on the work of the FreeType Team.
See <URL:http://www.freetype.org/>.

Installation of the Linux base system is finished. The Linux kernel
mode, which must be enabled for Linux binaries to run, is now
enabled. Linux mode can be enabled permanently with the linux_enable
variable of rc.conf(5).

----------------------
You should enable Linux mode with the linux_enable variable of rc.conf(5) 
and use compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18 in sysctl.conf(5).
----------------------

If you want to use shared memory in Linux applications, you need to set up
a link from /dev/shm to a suitable place, e.g. by adding the following line
to /etc/devfs.conf (takes effect on each boot):
    link /tmp shm

To make use of NIS you have to adjust yp.conf and nsswitch.conf in
/compat/linux/etc/ accordingly. For example:

Set your yp-server and yp-domainname in yp.conf:
    domainname    my.yp.domainname
    ypserver    my.yp.server

Let your lists for hosts, passwd and group be resolved via nsswitch.conf:
    passwd:    files nis
    shadow:    files nis
    group:    files nis
    hosts:    files dns nis

WARNING: doing work which needs to chroot into the linux base may not work.
In such cases (e.g. cross-development) you are better suited with a linux_dist
port.

*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6
```


linux-c6\* is already installed as one can see from the package.txt already uploaded in this thread.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 20, 2014)

Have you done a `service sysctl restart` in the meantime?


----------



## ankscorek (Dec 21, 2014)

DutchDaemon said:


> Have you done a  service sysctl restart in the meantime?


Yes, this was done after a system restart.


----------



## User7 (Dec 22, 2014)

I had the same problem (Error code 1) with any program installed from port tree. My problem solved Set correct date, but I had correct date... nevermind.

```
ntpdate SERVERADRESS
```
 SERVERADRESS - http://www.pool.ntp.org/en/ - search server for Your country/region - But don't reboot computer!

After reboot I have again problem with Error code 1, I don't know why, but when I set date I can install software. 

And try `kldload Linux` - I'm curious what the feedback.


----------



## ankscorek (Dec 22, 2014)

This is snippet of my `ntp.conf` file


```
# The option `iburst' is used for faster initial synchronization.
#
server 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org iburst
server 1.freebsd.pool.ntp.org iburst
server 2.freebsd.pool.ntp.org iburst
#server 3.freebsd.pool.ntp.org iburst
```


----------



## User7 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just tried set data again manually or download `linux_base-c6` via pkg()


----------



## ankscorek (Dec 24, 2014)

I tried `portmaster -Da` and the output is


```
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6

===>>> A backup package for linux_base-c6-6.6 should
       be located in /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup

===>>> Installation of linux_base-c6-6.6_1 (emulators/linux_base-c6) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for emulators/linux_base-c6 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> The following actions were performed:
    Upgrade of boehm-gc-7.4.2_2 to boehm-gc-7.4.2_3


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> emulators/linux_base-c6 misc/pciids lang/perl5.16 graphics/png textproc/xmlcatmgr devel/dconf graphics/dri devel/llvm34 lang/python27 devel/gconf2 sysutils/polkit textproc/gnome-doc-utils textproc/rarian multimedia/gstreamer-plugins multimedia/gstreamer1 multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins graphics/jbig2dec graphics/libGL graphics/libglapi devel/linux-c6-devtools graphics/linux-c6-gdk-pixbuf2 security/linux-c6-libgcrypt graphics/linux-c6-sdl_ttf graphics/poppler-glib x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard x11-servers/xorg-server x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64 x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128 x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa multimedia/gstreamer1-libav multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-good devel/llvm33 databases/py-sqlite3 www/webkit-gtk2
```

`pkg` is working for installing the c6 emulator and installing `ffmpeg`. But I wonder why `make install clean` is not working for these ports.


----------



## User7 (Dec 25, 2014)

You can try rebuild port again, remove /usr/ports directory. and type in terminal `portsnap fetch` `portsnap extract` and `portsnap update` but I do not think that it helped. And try check what 
	
	



```
Error code 70
```
  means. And if you have already have linux_base you should type `make [I]re[/I]install clean`. By the way I personally prefer pkg() because `make`ing is slow and doing pkg binary package. 
-------------
I don't know why make doesn't work. Maybe when you updated the system, updater missed the compiler, some file or You dont have some library I don't know, I shoot...


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 27, 2014)

User7 said:


> ...By the way I personally prefer pkg() because `make`ing is slow and doing pkg binary package.
> -------------
> I don't know why make doesn't work. Maybe when you updated the system, updater missed the compiler, some file or You dont have some library I don't know, I shoot...


Funny, I'm not using ready packages for the very same reason: there always are some that don't work well (actually crash) on my system. And with bulding everything's working fine. BTW, with ports-mgmt/portmaster and /usr/ports/UPDATING everything builds and runs fine.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 27, 2014)

ankscorek said:


> Installing linux_base-c6-6.6_1...
> pkg-static: linux_base-c6-6.6_1 conflicts with linux-c6-devtools-6.6 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/sse2/libgmp.so.3


Try this thread.

Or maybe try by starting right away from `portmaster linux-c6-devtools` ? Then it would pull in other depends?


----------



## User7 (Dec 27, 2014)

```
installs files into the same place
```
He has installed linux-c6-devtools-6.6. Before installing another linux_base he must first delete the old base. `pkg remove [I]full name file[/I]`. And `rm -rf /compat/linux/*`. Libraries cannot be mixed.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 28, 2014)

User7 said:


> ...Before installing another linux_base he must first delete the old base. ... Libraries cannot be mixed.


The "old base" was fedora-10. And ankscorek is just upgrading linux-c6-*-6.6 to linux-c6-*-6.6_1. That's exactly what ports-mgmt/portmaster is supposed to do... . BTW, I have this stuff installed and they aren't _all of them_ the same version of CentOS: some are 5, _most_ are 6.6, yet still some are 6. And that causes no conflict on my system, but I must add I don't have devel/linux-c6-devtools installed.

The problem he's having looks like some bug of a sort, but then starting directly by upgrading devel/linux-c6-devtools must accomplish the upgrade to linux-c6-devtools-6.6_1, so there must be no complaints by linux_base-c6-6.6_1, for they'll be now the same version.  I don't know why, but this happens sometimes...


----------

